# New rules for food.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm362462.htm

by American or frozen if out of season here to avoid illness.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It sounds good, but all be paper work. Easy ta just sign off on it. They ain't got any real recourse gainst them folk grown food in other countries. Ifin one "company" gets in trouble fer sendin bad stuff they'll just change the name an keep right on doin it. Best thin ta do be grow our own at home, er buy from local folk.

There ain't no concience with folk nowadays, all about makin money. Greed has done more ta ruin our food chain then pertnear anythin else. Be nice ifin it works, but I don't hold out much hope fer it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Food Safety Modernization Act signed by Obama? What's not to love? All of his big ideas seem to be the opposite of what he names them, do nothing but make things worse, & cost me money. I'm guessing this will put us back 100 years to eating only what's grown here & when it's in season, prices will skyrocket, & we'll have even more government workers creating more red tape.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It makes a home garden sound pretty good doesn't it? It also point out the peril we face from our own food chain. It would not take much to do real harm to our food sources if you were an enemy of the US. GB


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

There has been a world wide food safety inspector in North American food plants for over two years now. Their goal is to make food in store safe no matter where it was grown or packaged.
The Government is riding on the industries coat tail & taking all the credit, as aways.
Many spices,fruits & coffee can not be grown here.


----------

